# Question for the ladies



## 22957 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have searched on line for hours and I cannot find any information that will answer my question.When you go to your Proctologist/GI doc is it common for them to do a pelvic exam before everything else for abdominal pain and other IBS symptoms?Is this standard or is it just weird?Thx in advance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well, just my 2cents and IMHO, if he/she was a proctologist I would say it isn't waaay out of the norm. Depends on what your symptoms are I guess. But I think it somewhat reasonable for proctologists to perform a pelvic. If it was just a GI and not a proctologist.. it would still depend on what your complaints/symptoms are.FWIWBQ


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had my gynocologist perform a digital rectal exam but I have never been to a proctologist. I've been to a GI doc who did not do a pelvic exam. It may not be standard practice for gynos and proctologist to perform the same exams but then I don't think it's all that unusual. Depending on what symptoms you reported the doc was just covering all the bases. Gynocological problems can mimic or aggrevate intestinal problems. I notice you are a new member. You should check out the Woman's Health Issues forum on this board.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a proctologist, a very good one, who is now retired. He never did a pelvic, just did a proctoscopic exam, sig scope, or colonoscopy over the years, depending upon what the problem was at the time. Seems kind of odd to me for a proctologist to do a pelvic, but maybe this doctor felt it was medically necessary.My gynecologist always does an occult blood test and short rectal exam. So, I don't know.


----------



## 22957 (Nov 16, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by heyheyhalladay:I have had my gynocologist perform a digital rectal exam but I have never been to a proctologist. I've been to a GI doc who did not do a pelvic exam. It may not be standard practice for gynos and proctologist to perform the same exams but then I don't think it's all that unusual. Depending on what symptoms you reported the doc was just covering all the bases. Gynocological problems can mimic or aggrevate intestinal problems. I notice you are a new member. You should check out the Woman's Health Issues forum on this board.


I was working contract for a GI guy and he routinely did pelvic exams on all women and it just seemed... weird. I had never worked for a GI/procto guy before so I wasn't sure.


----------



## 23715 (Mar 10, 2007)

For women it is important to check the ovaries.


----------

